# Any 1 else like the Kindle plain white..naked? Or w/ Invisible Shield on?



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Hi all!!

Soon to be *new* Kindle 2 owner here....should arrive tomorrow!! YAY!! I'm very excited! 

I want to use my Kindle naked....well, plan on putting the Invisible Shield on it for protection. I've used similar covers for my iPhone, iPods, (hubs laptop, etc.) and never had any problems. Has protected all these items fine.

I did purchase the m-edge GO! cover in fuchshia for those situations when I need to go somewhere or prefer the feel of a book. Not worried it doesn't have a closure as I have other things in my purse that can lean up and keep it closed. Also think the pink cover will look cute n girly! 

I may keep the m-edge cover on at all times...depends.

Looked at the Oberon covers which are so pretty!! LOVE the purple ROH one...but fear it's going to be too bulky/heavy thick. Plus, being they don't except returns scares me to take the plunge.  If they had returns I'd buy it in a milli-second. Cuz it is soooo pretty!

Would like to keep my Kindle as sleek as possible. If I don't like the m-edge GO cover...I'll return it & buy a pouch to put my Kindle in for travel.

I know everyone has their preferences which is fine--But for me...I prefer it white.....like my white iPhone...LOL Love my iPhone w/ just it's invisible cover on it.

Neway...

I've read a lot of posts and came across only a few kindle owners that like the kindle plain white....Started wondering...Am I the only 
one?? haha!  Must be others out there.....

Anyone??
Thx all for your thoughts, input!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Since I've discovered skins, I've been slowly skinning my items.  I like the skin on my K because of the contrast.  But I do know there are others who do like to go skinless.
deb


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to say that I do like a darker colored skin on mine.  That white was just a little to stark white for me.  I found it a little distracting.  I have a darker colored skin and for me it works better.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a clear silicone cover on my kindle.  I also have it in an oberon cover, sometimes I take it out.  but,  I don't have the decal/skin.  I like the white


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

My Kindle lives skinless in it's plain, simple black Amazon cover.

I like plain and simple.  

(Plus it leaves more money for books.   )


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the majority of Kindle users don't skin their kindles. They also don't hang out with us in the Accessories forum. 

I personally found the stark white distracting, and using a darker skin makes the screen appear lighter. But whatever works best for you is what matters.

I will say, however, if you plan to keep your Kindle mostly outside of a cover, you're best off getting extended warranty coverage through either Amazon or Square Trade. My K2 took a fall from a desk to a concrete slab floor on Monday, and without the Oberon cover, I can absolutely guarantee it would have been toast. With the cover, no Kindle injuries sustained. At least with the extended warranty, one accident of that type will be covered!

So do think through the protection factor & how you want to handle it. When I use mine without a cover, I'm always careful to either keep it above a soft surface or use an easel. I'm probably over cautious, but I'd hate to lose mine to my own clumsiness.



JUNEBUG5 said:


> I know everyone has their preferences which is fine--But for me...I prefer it white....._*like my white iPhone*_...LOL Love my iPhone w/ just it's invisible cover on it.


Now, how you got a white iPhone without using a skin is something I'd be interested in knowing about. Every iPhone I've ever seen is black & silver, and that's all that's listed on Apple's site. Do share, I'll have to replace mine soon and I'd like to see a white one if it's available!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of Kindle users don't skin their kindles. They also don't hang out with us in the Accessories forum.
> 
> I personally found the stark white distracting, and using a darker skin makes the screen appear lighter. But whatever works best for you is what matters.
> 
> ...


Thx for all your info!! 

Well, I had the first gen. iPhone in silver...then when Apple came out with the 3G they had blk 3G iphones 8gb, 16 gb...and the white that only came out in 16gb. The white was a limited edition.

I have I believe BodyGuardz protective clear cover over it...and looks like it has nothing on it. So it's still super white! LOVE IT!

Here's a pic from the net of the white iPhone. There are some listed on ebay.









Q: The oberon cover...Do u find it to be overly thick/bulky?? Heavy? They are soooo pretty.... Would love to order one!!

Thx!!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

cheeki said:


> I have a clear silicone cover on my kindle. I also have it in an oberon cover, sometimes I take it out. but, I don't have the decal/skin. I like the white


Ya, same here...I like it plain white! No decals. Do u find when u use the oberon cover it's too bulky, heavy etc. Cuz if it's not a big issue then well....LOL ya.....Might be able to take that plunge. Just so worried of the heaviness it adds to the Kindle.

Thx!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Junebug5,
My Kindle 2 is unskinned with a Boxwave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protector. I keep the Kindle in cover from a journal I purchased at Michael's for $5. (I slipped out the journal notebook and made a Kindle holder to slip in to the cover.) The result in light, thin, and provides some protection for my Kindle. I like it the way it is but I will probably make a new cover when my current cover wears out.

I purchased Invisible Shield skins for my Zen and one for the Kindle screen but after I saw how glossy it was, I did not put it on my Kindle. (I like the Invisible Shield skin for the Zen.)

I had purchased a dark burlwood skin for the K1 before I learned I would get a K2 instead. I had thought that the white would be distracting. After less than one day of reading, I realized that I did not find the plain white Kindle distracting.

EDIT: I learned that I would find anything shiny to be distracting. An invisible anti-glare skin would be perfect. Are there any that are not glossy or semi-gloss?


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> My Kindle lives skinless in it's plain, simple black Amazon cover.
> 
> I like plain and simple.
> 
> (Plus it leaves more money for books. )


Me 2! OMG I almost ordered the black Amazon cover too!! LOL might still order it if I don't like the pink one when it comes. Or...possibly the oberon if it isn't too bulky...we'll see!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

After having a skin on mine that has lots movement, I find I get distracted by it. I would like just a solid color skin but have yet to find one.  

Theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Ya, same here...I like it plain white! No decals. Do u find when u use the oberon cover it's too bulky, heavy etc. Cuz if it's not a big issue then well....LOL ya.....Might be able to take that plunge. Just so worried of the heaviness it adds to the Kindle.
> 
> Thx!!


I have an Oberon cover and it doesn't feel heavier to me. I actually love the feel of it while reading. I sometimes set my kindle on a pillow while reading - just so I can knit and pet the dogs - it's nice to be able to flip the cover over to protect it when I jump up for something. When folded over it props it a bit higher if I want to set it in my lap - not to mention with it folded over it has more grip when laid on my lap to read.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> I have an Oberon cover and it doesn't feel heavier to me. I actually love the feel of it while reading. I sometimes set my kindle on a pillow while reading - just so I can knit and pet the dogs - it's nice to be able to flip the cover over to protect it when I jump up for something. When folded over it props it a bit higher if I want to set it in my lap - not to mention with it folded over it has more grip when laid on my lap to read.


Ya...guess I'll find out how I feel about things when my kindle & cover arrives. I thought of maybe getting the Oberon cover for when I plan on going somewhere...it would be protected in my purse. Then I think..."Who knows??" Maybe I'll love it and leave it on all the time. LOL Ugh...decisions.

Thx!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Well if you get one, you'll love it and keep it on all the time! I thought at first I would change between it and the original cover. Nope, never happend.  I really like my Oberon cover. I like that it has pockets I can slip my hand into to hold my kindle now and then. Also it fits in my purse and gives a little more cushion than the regular cover. Good thing to because my purse gets bumped a lot. Not to mention they are beautiful!!

I got the purple butterfly cover. Let us know which one you decide on !

theresam


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Junebug--thanks for the info on the white iPhone! Can't believe I've never seen these, now I have some hunting to do. 

As far as the Oberon weight goes:  The K2, by itself, weighs around 10.5 ounces, or a little over half a pound.  The Oberons vary a bit (I'm guessing just due to the variations in hide); I've seen them reported as low as just under 9 ounces and as high as 9.7.  The MEdge covers, by comparison, tend to be about an ounce lighter. The Amazon cover is the lightest currently sold. From a weight perspective, there's really no difference between most covers currently on the market unless you have difficulties with your hands.  Obviously though, ALL the covers out there are going to be heavier than using a naked Kindle!  It really is all a matter of preference, and I think most people are best off getting their Kindle in hand before they make a cover decision.  Some of us have found we're more comfortable reading without one, others have found that the slimness of the K2 actually ends up cramping their hands and they're much happier reading with a nice cover, usually folded back for one handed use.

I like the ease of removing the reader from the Oberon for those times when I **do** find it too heavy, but for the most part, it's comfortable enough to read one handed.  I also have a pillow book easel that I'll drop in my lap at times, and a small folding book holder that I use to read while eating.  So there are plenty of times when the weight of the cover simply doesn't matter.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of Kindle users don't skin their kindles. They also don't hang out with us in the Accessories forum.
> 
> I personally found the stark white distracting, and using a darker skin makes the screen appear lighter. But whatever works best for you is what matters.
> 
> ...


Actually just went to the Apple site to make sure & ya, you can still get the white iphone 16gb. It's still available. (and is limited ed. from what I've read).

HTH!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Mine has been plain white since I got it over a year ago, I don't even use the cover that it came with for storage, it always fell out of that thing anyway when I tried to read with it on. I did order a skin from decalgirl this week. Just thought I'd pretty it up. I don't think the skin is really going to protect much. Maybe smudges. 

I do love gizmobies skins for my ipods and iphone, those serve a more useful purpose to me, they make it so they do not slide as much, from what I can tell they are much thicker than decalgirl skins.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

There are some lighter covers than the amazon case some cheap some not so cheap. I got the cole haan kindle smooth leather cover with hinges and it weight 5.5 ounces. Not a lot lighter than the amazon case but it feels a lot lighter in the hand. I can read for long periods with it and not feel the weight of the cover. I believe tuff luv kindle cases are under 6 ounces and javeoedge has some black cases and some pink with croc style that are very light as well. There is a new company selling covers- I will try to post a separate link that have covers in many colors under $30 some leather some not and they look like the m-edge flip style case but claim to be ultra-light weight.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> *Well if you get one, you'll love it and keep it on all the time!* I thought at first I would change between it and the original cover. Nope, never happend. I really like my Oberon cover. I like that it has pockets I can slip my hand into to hold my kindle now and then. Also it fits in my purse and gives a little more cushion than the regular cover. Good thing to because my purse gets bumped a lot. Not to mention they are beautiful!!
> 
> I got the purple butterfly cover. Let us know which one you decide on !
> 
> theresam


Yipe!! Ok, I just didn't hear that part....the part about keeping it on all the time, etc. NOPE! NOPE! LOL!! Oh geez....Ya, I then also think since they are a bit thick...the "cushion" would protect it pretty good as well...

Q: Do you have your kindle naked (no skin, no clear invisible shield etc, ZERO) then placed inside your Oberon Thx!!

<sigh> Hmm...


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> There are some lighter covers than the amazon case some cheap some not so cheap. I got the cole haan smooth leather cover with hinges and it weight 5.5 ounces. Not a lot lighter than the amazon case but it feels a lot lighter in the hand. I can read for long periods with it and not feel the weight of the cover. I believe tuff luv cases are under 6 ounces and javeoedge has some black cases and some pink with croc style that are very light as well. There is a new company selling covers- I will try to post a separate link that have covers in many colors under $30 some leather some not and they look like the m-edge flip style case but claim to be ultra-light weight.


Ahhh...Thank a lot for all the info!! Gonna ck those out..


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Hi Junebug5,
> My Kindle 2 is unskinned with a Boxwave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protector. I keep the Kindle in cover from a journal I purchased at Michael's for $5. (I slipped out the journal notebook and made a Kindle holder to slip in to the cover.) The result in light, thin, and provides some protection for my Kindle. I like it the way it is but I will probably make a new cover when my current cover wears out.
> 
> I purchased Invisible Shield skins for my Zen and one for the Kindle screen but after I saw how glossy it was, I did not put it on my Kindle. (I like the Invisible Shield skin for the Zen.)
> ...


I'm not really sure....the one I have on my iphone I believe is BodyGuardz and it is shiny...Invisible shield I've used briefly so I don't remember if it too was shiny.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> I'm not really sure....the one I have on my iphone I believe is BodyGuardz and it is shiny...Invisible shield I've used briefly so I don't remember if it too was shiny.


Invisible Shield skin on my Zen is shiny and I would expect the Kindle one to be shiny also. My Kindle will probably remain skinless but with a screen protector and a light-weight cover.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm starting to think WAY TOO much about the darn Oberon covers...I mean, I do love them...just was concerned with the weight. Now, I'm starting to think "Who cares?!?!?" CR*P! The purple ROH is just so pretty I CANNOT STAND IT! UGH...

The m-edge GO! cover I ordered with my Kindle has to be snapped in. I'm thinking now...wait...I'm going to want to take it out probably often...and then it may get scratches, etc. that I've read others have had happen to their kindles. 

Now I'm thinking when my Kindle 2 n' cover comes tomorrow...I'll just return the m-edge Go! cover...and perhaps order the Oberon cover on Monday. Hmm...and get it w/ the "cover with corners" option so that I can slip it in & out easily and not have to worry about the hinge area getting messed up. Plus I'll have the invisible shield to protect it somewhat while I read. Btw, I read 98% on my bed...so my kindle will drop onto my bed (if it were to). Then when I go somewhere slip it into the ROH oberon....OR LOL If it's love at first sight...leave it in the oberon 24/7. Hmm....

Great...now that I "already" ordered the other cover...I come to this conclusion. Why do these things always happen to me?? Ugh... 

So technically my kindle will still be "somewhat" naked (just the invisible shield)....and put in it's Oberon when going out or whatever..

(who knows...LOL I'll probably change my mind again....grr..)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any skins or shields on my K1 so it's mostly nekkid, but I do keep it in its pebbled black M-Edge cover (no link available, it's an older version no longer listed on Amazon) all the time.  I wish my K1 was black, though, I tend to prefer black accessories as a rule over white. But I'm too lazy to skin it black.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

When I tried to go coverless, I found a skin useful for grip and minimal protection from dings.  But now that my Kindle never leaves its cover, I love the clean, distraction-free nakedness.  

You are so brave to carry a naked iPhone! Mine lives in a silicone jacket because otherwise it just slips out of my hands - and I'm always dropping it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My boyfriend has a naked Kindle in an Oberon cover. He seems to like it.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Yipe!! Ok, I just didn't hear that part....the part about keeping it on all the time, etc. NOPE! NOPE! LOL!! Oh geez....Ya, I then also think since they are a bit thick...the "cushion" would protect it pretty good as well...
> 
> Q: Do you have your kindle naked (no skin, no clear invisible shield etc, ZERO) then placed inside your Oberon Thx!!
> 
> <sigh> Hmm...


I have a purple skin by decal girl but it's way to busy for me and it doesn't really go with the cover. Personally I would prefer a solid color (other than white) for my kindle with the cover. I like having something other than white but I'm easily distracted by pictures<ggggggg>

theresam


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

profsusan said:


> When I tried to go coverless, I found a skin useful for grip and minimal protection from dings. But now that my Kindle never leaves its cover, I love the clean, distraction-free nakedness.
> 
> *You are so brave to carry a naked iPhone!* Mine lives in a silicone jacket because otherwise it just slips out of my hands - and I'm always dropping it.


LOL...I'm super careful with my iphone...it's always on my desk......never leaves...only to be dropped into my purse when I go somewhere.....and then in the car I use my earpiece. I don't answer the ph if I'm out walking around outside. I ck n' call whomever back when I get to the car. I've been lucky I guess.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> My boyfriend has a naked Kindle in an Oberon cover. He seems to like it.


Ya, I'm starting to think just the invisible shield







on my K2....and then perhaps get the Oberon and put inside...Hmm...ya. 
We'll see I guess...

Who knows LOL I may just keep the m-edge GO! ...haven't received yet. So tomorrow once I get it...I may be fine. LOL! Ugh.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> LOL...I'm super careful with my iphone...it's always on my desk......never leaves...only to be dropped into my purse when I go somewhere.....and then in the car I use my earpiece. I don't answer the ph if I'm out walking around outside. I ck n' call whomever back when I get to the car. I've been lucky I guess.


That's pretty good! I drop my phone at least 5 times a week. Maybe I should get skin for it. Though I doubt that will help me. Mine has a clip think on it and I still manage to drop it or dump it out of my purse on the floor when I bend down to get something. It seems to be pretty sturdy as it's been dropped lots since I got it in November. It's an LG Dare. I'd be too afraid to own an Iphone as hard as I am on cellphones.

theres am


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't forget to use the KindleBoards discount code on your InvisibleSHIELD purchases.

It's good for 20% off any Zagg purchases. You can get the code in this (members-only) thread:

*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3489.0.html*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

oooh, thanks for the reminder Harvey!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I find myself typing this way too much in recent days, because of the DX discussions, but I have tiny hands. If an Oberon cover works for me and isn't too bulky, I think it would work for most people. It definitely adds more weight than the Cole Haan I have, but not enough to make it unwieldy. Occasionally I see people comment that it doesn't see like it would offer much protection, but when you hold one you realize that it will absorb shocks as the leather is a nice thickness and the inside front has a wool layer that's nice to pet. 

I keep the Oberon on most of the time with no issues or thought to it. Sometimes, if I've read for a long time, I slip it out just to allow myself to hold the Kindle in a different way, and it is noticeably lighter. Ultimately, I think the K2 and the Oberon are a nice partnership of form and function. There is the added appeal -- which is true for people who skin, too -- of it just being really attractive and classy. I say this as a person who is a little embarrassed to own leather.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> That's pretty good! I drop my phone at least 5 times a week. Maybe I should get skin for it. Though I doubt that will help me. Mine has a clip think on it and I still manage to drop it or dump it out of my purse on the floor when I bend down to get something. It seems to be pretty sturdy as it's been dropped lots since I got it in November. It's an LG Dare. I'd be too afraid to own an Iphone as hard as I am on cellphones.
> 
> theres am


I drop my iPhone all the time, cased & uncased (it has a full wrap leather flip case that snaps shut). I was about to say it's survived pretty well.....then I thought about the weird little "quirks" it's been going through recently that lead me to believe I'm going to need a new one soon..... 

Well, the EXTERIOR looks fine anyway!

The K2 overall strikes me as much more fragile than the iPhone; there's just something about the e-ink screen & the number of people who've had issues with breakage that unnerves me a bit. The Oberon gives me a little additional peace of mind.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I find myself typing this way too much in recent days, because of the DX discussions, but I have tiny hands. If an Oberon cover works for me and isn't too bulky, I think it would work for most people. It definitely adds more weight than the Cole Haan I have, but not enough to make it unwieldy. Occasionally I see people comment that it doesn't see like it would offer much protection, but when you hold one you realize that it will absorb shocks as the leather is a nice thickness and the inside front has a wool layer that's nice to pet.
> 
> I keep the Oberon on most of the time with no issues or thought to it. Sometimes, if I've read for a long time, I slip it out just to allow myself to hold the Kindle in a different way, and it is noticeably lighter. Ultimately, I think the K2 and the Oberon are a nice partnership of form and function. There is the added appeal -- which is true for people who skin, too -- of it just being really attractive and classy. I say this as a person who is a little embarrassed to own leather.


Oh geez....the Oberon is getting to me....

Q: Can u bend the cover back..? I'd imagine so...when it is like this--is it too bulky?? Do u notice the leather softening up more with use when the cover is bent back?

Thx!!!!!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

JUNEBUG5,

I found myself in your situation when I ordered a K2. I decided to get the black amazon cover because of price and weight. It was very functional. It was really easy to slip my kindle into and out of when I just wanted to hold it nekkid. I too was worried about added weight because sometimes my hands would get tired of holding the kindle in the amazon cover. But I succumbed to the attraction of the Oberon (like a bug to those blue lights--"it's so beautiful!"). However, because of the added thickness of an Oberon cover, it is easier to hold the kindle for an extended period of time because it adds quite a variety of positions that are comfortable. I thought I'd go back and forth between the two covers and nekkid, but I find my kindle in the Oberon 99.9% of the time. It looks great, and I can fold the cover completely back (and it is wearing wonderfully) so that the kindle is 'out' but still protected and fancy. My advice, FWIW: get an Oberon and save yourself the money of not being able to return the other cover. It is an investment, but really, Oberon covers are such a bargain for the amount of life you'll get from a product that is sure to satisfy.

I still don't have a skin or a invisishield-thingy or anything like that on my kindle. I am not at all bothered by the white of the kindle; I feel like it is a tactile thing that more closely resembles a book, but I could see myself skinning it in the future. There just hasn't been a skin I've *had * to have yet, unlike my Oberon cover.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You can definitely fold the Oberon cover back. It has either gotten easier with time or I'm less tentative. My fave position is with it sitting in the palm of one hand with the cover open, but not folded over or cradled on that arm, the other hand free for page turning. The cover actually gives more ways to comfortably hold it and more to grab onto -- something malleable rather than the hardness of the Kindle. More to catch if it starts to fall, too.

The skin is negotiable, but some cover is definitely needed and Oberons are simply, arguably, the most attractive of the bunch.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i considered the invisi-shield skin but decided against it primarily since i didn't like the idea of using a liquid spray adhesive and i didn't know how things would go if i had to remove the skin for what ever reason in the future.  the decalgirl skin i now have is problem free applying or removing.  i really only wanted a skin on the back of my K2 due to help reduce slipperiness of the aluminum back panel unlike the grippy rubber coated K1 back panel.  if you keep the K2 mounted in a cover the slippery back won't make a difference and the K2 has a fine lookin nekkid bod.  my K1 never had a skin on it and it looks perfectly fine nekkid too.

personally i'd like the Kindle 3 to be offered in darker front panel matte color(s) which i think makes it easier to read particularly in bright light.  be aware if you add a skin to the front it may cause some glare issues due to the highly reflective glossy skin.

my oberon cover folds back against the back cover with no problem.  i also "exercised" the leather at the fold to make it easier which i think helped.  you also need to decide on the oberon strap or velcro mounting method for the kindle.  if you get the velcro version which looks very nice, you may want to keep a skin on the kindle back and stick the velcro strip top of it rather than directly on the kindles back so if you ever need to remove the velcro just peel the skin off.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

frojazz said:


> JUNEBUG5,
> 
> I found myself in your situation when I ordered a K2. I decided to get the black amazon cover because of price and weight. It was very functional. It was really easy to slip my kindle into and out of when I just wanted to hold it nekkid. I too was worried about added weight because sometimes my hands would get tired of holding the kindle in the amazon cover. But I succumbed to the attraction of the Oberon (like a bug to those blue lights--"it's so beautiful!"). However, because of the added thickness of an Oberon cover, it is easier to hold the kindle for an extended period of time because it adds quite a variety of positions that are comfortable. I thought I'd go back and forth between the two covers and nekkid, but I find my kindle in the Oberon 99.9% of the time. It looks great, and I can fold the cover completely back (and it is wearing wonderfully) so that the kindle is 'out' but still protected and fancy. My advice, FWIW: get an Oberon and save yourself the money of not being able to return the other cover. It is an investment, but really, Oberon covers are such a bargain for the amount of life you'll get from a product that is sure to satisfy.
> 
> I still don't have a skin or a invisishield-thingy or anything like that on my kindle. I am not at all bothered by the white of the kindle; I feel like it is a tactile thing that more closely resembles a book, but I could see myself skinning it in the future. There just hasn't been a skin I've *had * to have yet, unlike my Oberon cover.


Thank you so much for all your great advice!! Ya...when my m-edge Go cover comes I'll ck it out...but looks like at this point I'll return it. Oberon seems to be the right way to go. The added protection & beauty....oh geez...LOL (unless of course the m-edge cover fits my needs...I don't know til I receive it I guess).


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> You can definitely fold the Oberon cover back. It has either gotten easier with time or I'm less tentative. My fave position is with it sitting in the palm of one hand with the cover open, but not folded over or cradled on that arm, the other hand free for page turning. The cover actually gives more ways to comfortably hold it and more to grab onto -- something malleable rather than the hardness of the Kindle. More to catch if it starts to fall, too.
> 
> The skin is negotiable, but some cover is definitely needed and Oberons are simply, arguably, the most attractive of the bunch.


Thx!!!!!! Ok...so the cover softens with time..... Ok good to hear it does soften/give some. Ut oh...LOL!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i considered the invisi-shield skin but decided against it primarily since i didn't like the idea of using a liquid spray adhesive and i didn't know how things would go if i had to remove the skin for what ever reason in the future. the decalgirl skin i now have is problem free applying or removing. i really only wanted a skin on the back of my K2 due to help reduce slipperiness of the aluminum back panel unlike the grippy rubber coated K1 back panel. if you keep the K2 mounted in a cover the slippery back won't make a difference and the K2 has a fine lookin nekkid bod. my K1 never had a skin on it and it looks perfectly fine nekkid too.
> 
> personally i'd like the Kindle 3 to be offered in darker front panel matte color(s) which i think makes it easier to read particularly in bright light. be aware if you add a skin to the front it may cause some glare issues due to the highly reflective glossy skin.
> 
> my oberon cover folds back against the back cover with no problem. i also "exercised" the leather at the fold to make it easier which i think helped. you also need to decide on the oberon strap or velcro mounting method for the kindle. if you get the velcro version which looks very nice, you may want to keep a skin on the kindle back and stick the velcro strip top of it rather than directly on the kindles back so if you ever need to remove the velcro just peel the skin off.


Thanks for all your info--very helpful!! Good to know that I can "exercise" it to somewhat help it along/soften a bit. I had planned to only put the invisible shield everywhere but the screen...(didn't want the glare on the screen).

Now LOL may just get the Oberon and no invisible shield---Perhaps that would be safe enough......Hmm??

*Oberon Owners Question:*
**Anyone use your Kindles like that?? No invisible shield/no decal...zero (naked kindle)....Then just placed in the Oberon?? Do u feel that's safe enough??**

Thanks!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Oberon Owners Question:
> **Anyone use your Kindles like that?? No invisible shield/no decal...zero (naked kindle)....Then just placed in the Oberon?? Do u feel that's safe enough??**


My boyfriend's Kindle is like that (no skin, Oberon Design's cover) and it appears to be safe enough. I think it may get dingy and perhaps a surface scratch or two on the plastic, but so far so good. I think I got his in September of last year. He does carrying it around in his new BorsaBella travel bag.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

What a bunch of enablers LOL even in a thread where someone asks if anyone else likes it plain.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> What a bunch of enablers LOL even in a thread where someone asks if anyone else likes it plain.


LOL!!!!!! Ya....I think I'm becoming HIGHLY enabled...& that's OK! heehee! 

But...ya...still "plain" (see just don't want no decals on the kindle itself) That I know.. LOL will stay white....The rest I'm up for enabling...!! HAHA!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> My boyfriend's Kindle is like that (no skin, Oberon Design's cover) and it appears to be safe enough. I think it may get dingy and perhaps a surface scratch or two on the plastic, but so far so good. I think I got his in September of last year. He does carrying it around in his new BorsaBella travel bag.


Thanks!!!  LOL ya...have been cking those BorsaBella bags out too....(but no plans to buy one of those "yet") HAHA!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I drop my iPhone all the time, cased & uncased (it has a full wrap leather flip case that snaps shut). I was about to say it's survived pretty well.....then I thought about the weird little "quirks" it's been going through recently that lead me to believe I'm going to need a new one soon.....
> 
> Well, the EXTERIOR looks fine anyway!
> 
> The K2 overall strikes me as much more fragile than the iPhone; there's just something about the e-ink screen & the number of people who've had issues with breakage that unnerves me a bit. The Oberon gives me a little additional peace of mind.


Its nice to know i'm not the only one constantly dropping my phone. I have a K1 and so far have not dropped it yet. crosses fingers.

theresam


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> After having a skin on mine that has lots movement, I find I get distracted by it. I would like just a solid color skin but have yet to find one.
> 
> Theresam


This isn't completely one solid color, but try the 9000 from decalgirl.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19150.htm


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

My kindle is naked with a Patagonia cover. And it's just perfect for me..  No Oberon, no skins, no pretty fabric bag....please don't hate me.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

BruceS said:


> This isn't completely one solid color, but try the 9000 from decalgirl.
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19150.htm


The Solid State Black from DecalGirl seems to be entirely black.
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19909.htm


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I have to say that I do like a darker colored skin on mine. That white was just a little to stark white for me. I found it a little distracting. I have a darker colored skin and for me it works better.


This for me too.

Plus I know that with the amount of use my Kindle gets, it wouldn't stay bright white for long :/


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

My K2 is skinless and I carry it in my Oberon all the time...I started off with the Amazon cover and skinless which worked fine but the Amazon cover is..well...boring in color although functionally it worked great. I am so glad I got the Oberon. It really does give the Kindle a "book" feel. I was worried about the larger size and weight of the Oberon but that has not been an issue at all and I do feel that the Kindle is more protected.

I haven't found a skin that would tempt me to cover my Kindle; I think I like the white as it reminds me of a page in a book so I will probably never get a skin.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks BruceS and Annalog, the solid black one will work for my K1. I don't know how I missed that the first time through their K1 covers.

theresam


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, my K1 is still skinless.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> My K2 is skinless and I carry it in my Oberon all the time...I started off with the Amazon cover and skinless which worked fine but the Amazon cover is..well...boring in color although functionally it worked great. I am so glad I got the Oberon. It really does give the Kindle a "book" feel. I was worried about the larger size and weight of the Oberon but that has not been an issue at all and I do feel that the Kindle is more protected.
> 
> I haven't found a skin that would tempt me to cover my Kindle; I think I like the white as it reminds me of a page in a book so I will probably never get a skin.


Thx for all the input...!! That's good to know the Oberon's weight wasn't a issue....Hmm...


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

** Lil update:**

Received my K2 this past Fri. LOVE IT!! Read 3 free samples...haven't had much time to play with it much cuz we've been busy with bday parties/family gatherings. Sooo..this coming wk I'll have more time to play with my new toy. YAY!!!!!!! 

I received my m-edge GO! cover in fuchsia....I like it..but think it's too dark pink or something. Not too sure about it....think I'll return it & go with something else. I like the plain look. More like a bk I guess. No decals, etc.

LOL my first choice was the Amazon cover...I didn't get it...Cuz I thought I'd like the pink one more..But ya..the basic black Amazon one IS calling me. Sooooo we'll see what happens. Just a plain basic look. Simple. Ya, I think the Amazon cover will fit that bill. Also like the Oberons but not sure....wish they did returns in case I didn't like it or something. Oh well. (may even end up with one of them). Who knows? LOL!

My invisible shield should be here soon....Having 2nd thoughts as to putting it on...now that I've been using my K2 I'm scared to put the Invisible Shield on. ACK!! So I think I'm going to return the Invisible Shield and just put my K2 in whatever cover I end up going with. I don't think it'll get dirty much...being when I read I lay down; lay the K down on my bed in front of me and lay down on my stomach/side & read. LOL I don't even hold the K much....just tap the "next page" button. So that's why I'm thinking the invisible shield won't really be needed. Hmm..

<sigh> too many K decisions...! LOL!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like a naked Kindle 1. Afterall, it's what's inside that counts.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

I was SOOOO reluctant to skin my K2.  I loved the plain white as it was nondistracting.  However, I could just imagine the white getting dirty and having to constantly take my Magic Sponge to it like I do my white appliances.  So I skinned...I went with a dark skin that had few patterns on it and it turns out that I LOVE the darker skin - it seems to change up the contrast a bit and makes it easier on my eyes and easier to read.  Maybe it is an optical illusion, but it is one I actually appreciate!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

MTscribe said:


> I was SOOOO reluctant to skin my K2. I loved the plain white as it was nondistracting. However, I could just imagine the white getting dirty and having to constantly take my Magic Sponge to it like I do my white appliances. So I skinned...I went with a dark skin that had few patterns on it and it turns out that I LOVE the darker skin - it seems to change up the contrast a bit and makes it easier on my eyes and easier to read. Maybe it is an optical illusion, but it is one I actually appreciate!


Do you mind sharing which skin you got?


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a "naked" Kindle 2 in the plain lack Amazon case. I had planned on dressing it up a bit, but I actually really prefer it this way. (I think I'm also the only person alive who doesn't like the Oberon covers. They're just really, really not my style. They remind me of Ren faires. ...yeah, I don't know, but they do.) My problem is, I like the hinge clips for holding the Kindle in the cover and few companies use this. I had intended to re-cover my Amazon, but now it seems like a lot of work when the black one suits me just fine.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

pile of monkeys said:


> I have a "naked" Kindle 2 in the plain lack Amazon case. I had planned on dressing it up a bit, but I actually really prefer it this way. (I think I'm also the only person alive who doesn't like the Oberon covers. They're just really, really not my style. They remind me of Ren faires. ...yeah, I don't know, but they do.) My problem is, I like the hinge clips for holding the Kindle in the cover and few companies use this. I had intended to re-cover my Amazon, but now it seems like a lot of work when the black one suits me just fine.


Hmm...maybe a Freudian slip - naked kindle and plain "lack"


----------

